# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Inmortalizacion de Flores por Liofilizacion y metodos quimicos !

## LIOFILIZACIONONLINE

_Señores Floricultores y floristas ,los invito a desarrollar proyectos de Liofilizacion de flores en Peru,los capacito ,los oriento y les hago maquila o tercerizacion de procesos en Colombia.
Proporcionemosle mayor valor a nuestras flores Nacionales y de exportacion
Dr Jorge Rivera
Consultor experto en Liofilizacion de Intota Experts
Presidente del Capitulo Colombiano de Liofilizacion de la ISL-FD
Skype:liofilizaciononline1
Movil en Colombia 3112128296 jrivera@egresados.uniandes.edu.co_ FlorlicolIMG_0323.jpgTemas similares: Experiencias coadyuvantes quimicos y fisicos !!! Métodos para el Cuidado de Alimentos Perecederos Durante el Transporte por Camiones Asesorias en Liofilizacion de Flores. Curso para Liofilizacion de Frutas y Verduras,Asesoria ,venta de equipos de Liofilizacion Productos químicos pueden ocasionar severos problemas de salud

----------


## registerwar

Buenas tardes, podria tener información por favor,  mi correo es registerwar@hotmail.com

----------


## lfonseca

Informacion por favor lfonsecap31@gmail.com

----------

